# I Am Unable to Tell What Speed My New RAM Is Running At



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,
I just bought some Corsair Dominator RAM (2X1GB DDR2 1066mhz pc2-8500 C5) to replace my broken Crucial RAM. In programs like CPUZ, PC Wizard 2008, and System Information, it says my RAM is running at PC6400 (800mhz), but my BIOS says it's 1066mhz and EasyTune5 Pro (motherboard OC tool) says it's at 1066mhz as well. Why am I getting different answers from these programs? What is my real RAM speed?
Thanks for any help


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably your mobo only supports 1066mhz cpu's

Post mobo brand, mod #


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

My computer is:
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L rev 2.0 (supports 1066mhz RAM)
Intel Duo Core E6420 2.13 ghz
2GB Corsair Dominator RAM PC2-8500 1066mhz C5
BFG Geforce 7900 GS OC


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Your mobo supports 1333mhz
Your processor is a 1066 mhz 2.13GHz cpu
sinse your cpu runs1066mhz doubt you could overclock enough to notice.

You can upgrade your cpu same prices as the E6420 to an
E8200 2.66GHz 1333MHz 6MB LGA775 CPU, your ram should be compatable.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not trying to overclock though. My RAM is supposed to be running at 1066mhz, but I have no idea if it really is. So far, my BIOS, EasyTune5Pro, and Memtest86+ say my RAM is running at 1066mhz, but CPUZ, PC Wizard 2008, and System Information say it's running at 800mhz. I'm not talking about the FSB; I'm talking about the RAM speed.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

CPUZ is showing you have PC2 6400 ram that can run up to 800mhz, in the real world it can only run 266.5mhz, paired running in dual channel mode runs 533mhz with your current processor.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

So does that technically means I'm getting the full RAM speed?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

No,
technically it means your getting the processors speed that is 1066mhz.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

So how would I get my RAM to the correct settings?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Your ram running potential.. is 1066mhz

CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066mhz (PC2 8500)<---miss leading there is no ddr2 PC2 8500 ram. 

its showing your ram is running 800mhz... go into bios under ram settings manually set it 266.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

Will I need to adjust the voltage? It's at 2.1V for the RAM right now.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

SnoopKatt said:


> Will I need to adjust the voltage? It's at 2.1V for the RAM right now.


yes set 1.8v


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I'm in my BIOS, and here is what I see normally:
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7148/0719081130tu1.jpg
When I change the multiplier to 2.5, it seems to get slower.
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/203/0719081131ts5.jpg
When I change it to 4, it's exactly the same as auto.
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6774/0719081131akw7.jpg
I looked at the voltage options and they were only options to go up, not down.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

CPU Host Clock Control set [Enabled] CPU Host freq. mhz should change to 266
System Memory set [Auto]
Mem Freq. shows 1066mhz <-- this is correct mhz
Dram Timing Selectable set [Auto]


----------



## SnoopKatt (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, so my CPU was underclocked?
But yeah, I made it 266 and now everything seems to be reporting correctly. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Pleasure


----------

